# I customized Bubba today



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Haha you know ACK YOU have to get the turkey you cant have a robotic turkey that grabs the bird for you when he gets close enough:lol:.... now you guys have me wanting to try and put together a bird.... i know that pretty boy tom decoy my dad drove all the way down to cabelas to get helped me get my tom this year and also helped my uncle get one this year and last year..... however building your own is a lot cheaper and looks just as good or better if you ask me... plus gives you something to do... so HURRY UP AND POST THE PIC!!!! HAHA.. cant wait to see it


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Why do I have the feeling I am not only being outdone,but about to be embarrassed as well?


----------



## RudeDog (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice project don, I laughed pretty good about the foam injection:lol: 

Best of luck with your hunt.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thanks RudeDog.It's been 4 days now and I 've got about 90% of it off. I can almost feel the ends of my fingers again.I got some strange looks from people I didn't know.Must have thought I had gout or a jungle disease or something.More fun to see their reaction than explain.:lol:


----------

